

CNN's holograms not really holograms - hhm
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/11/05/tech-holograms.html

======
nazgulnarsil
needless pedantry. hologram has entered the lexicon as meaning any 3d
projection of an image. people involved in actual hologram research will no
doubt be very frustrated in the next couple decades as many different methods
of 3d projection are tried in consumer products and everyone calls them
holograms.

